# Woven Rockpools Calendar 2017 raised over £1000 for DUK



## SB2015 (Jun 26, 2016)

With a group of weavers  we have spent a year each  designing a swatch of woven cloth which was inspired by our own choice of photo of something found in a Rockpool.  We then each wove 100 swatches and put together a limited edition calendar for 2017.  These have already been sold, but number 99/100 and 100/100 were raffled off at Woolfest over this weekend.  In addition we produced a printed version as we had a lot of interest in them and with sales of these we have already raised over £1000.  We are delighted and I am even more pleased as the friends are mad enough to have agreed to do the whole process again!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 26, 2016)

Brill - what lucky people will benefit ?

And can we access it anywhere to either just admire it or buy it, if we want to support whatever it is?


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 26, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> With a group of weavers  we have spent a year each  designing a swatch of woven cloth which was inspired by our own choice of photo of something found in a Rockpool.  We then each wove 100 swatches and put together a limited edition calendar for 2017.  These have already been sold, but number 99/100 and 100/100 were raffled off at Woolfest over this weekend.  In addition we produced a printed version as we had a lot of interest in them and with sales of these we have already raised over £1000.  We are delighted and I am even more pleased as the friends are mad enough to have agreed to do the whole process again!


Good on you & your friends


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2016)

Brilliant! Well done to all involved!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 26, 2016)

If anyone is inspired to survey rocky shores (specifically NOT rock pools), there's Capturing Our Coast citizen science www.capturingourcoast.co.uk You can attend training session at centre most convenient to you eg I went to Dove Marine Lab in Tyneside a couple of months ago and will be surveying in Norfolk when I'm house and pet minding there in August, plus any other time I find myself on coast anywhere.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 26, 2016)

The run for 2017 is now sold out.  I will use this as an opportunity to learn how to attach photos to a message and will post a photo of the team.  For the next one I will post the info so that if anyone is interested they can order one.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 26, 2016)

Jenny I just realised that I failed to mention that the group decided to do all this for Diabetes UK (I have just found out how to edit the title of a thread)  so it will be 'us' that benefit.  For the next one I suggested hat we might want to support another charity but they all felt that they wanted to do this for DUK again.  I am really touched by such a brilliant bunch of friends, who are from all over Europe and have come together as graduates of the Janet Phillips Master Class in Weaving Design.  One of the group happens to also be a trainer on the DESMOND course.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 30, 2016)

Tell your friends it is much appreciated for there hard work from the Diabetic Support form members SB


----------



## trophywench (Jun 30, 2016)

I was hoping it was a 'good' cause!  Lovely!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 30, 2016)

Can I humbly suggest that copepods occasionally find themselves in rockpools, usually unintentionally?  While I often find myself in or on edge of a rockpool, entirely intentionally.


----------

